# I'm Officially Broke, But It Was Money Well Spent ;)



## xKiKix (Feb 7, 2010)

So for the past few months I've been saving up my money to buy the Temptu airbrush from Sephora. Today I went to the mall and I finally got to try it out, I'm in LOVE! (Though I won't be shying away from my regular foundation, but its very good...)

My wallet was prepared to take the plunge today...

Temptu Airbrush ($225)
Air Pod foundation - 001 Porcelain ($55)
Air Pod Blush - 401 Pale Pink ($30)
Air Pod Highlighter - 301 Champagne ($35)
Retouch Powder - 200 Translucent ($43)

my brother was kinda hoping that I would buy the professional style so we can get different guns and share the compressor (him with his hobby model kits and me with makeup, lol)

then I went to Fry's Electronics and got a new camera because last time I let my brother borrow my Sony he got pissed off because its 8.1 mp with limited features and all pictures came out blurry. Now not ANYMORE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Samsung TL225 DualView Digital Camera ($312)
With the Samsung TL225 you always know where you stand in a self portrait. SAMSUNG DualView TL225 - Compact - Digital Cameras | SAMSUNG

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2490807...374579/detail/

Lol, after buying these two items I don't think I will buy anymore unnecessary things for QUITE a long time... that means I can't order any stuff I wanted from the Spring Collection for the upcoming ones...


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 8, 2010)

oooh! I have been wanting a TEMPTU!
What do you think of it? I am looking for more opinions on it before taking the plunge! 

Between that airbrushed face and a new camera, you'd better post some pics girlie!


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been looking into getting a new camera hmmmmmm i might have to put this one on my list of possibilities.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_oooh! I have been wanting a TEMPTU!
What do you think of it? I am looking for more opinions on it before taking the plunge! 

Between that airbrushed face and a new camera, you'd better post some pics girlie!_

 
i personally like the temptu better than my other foundations, but the only con is pretty much that it can get very pricey if you tend to use a lot of foundation. the results are flawless no matter what coverage you choose. hope this helps you a step further into making your decision.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_I have been looking into getting a new camera hmmmmmm i might have to put this one on my list of possibilities._

 
oh you should definitely look into this because it takes 12.2 mp pictures and videos are recorded in HD so its like you're getting a camera & hd camcorder for $ 320, theres the samsung tl 220 which is the same except the backscreen is smaller and its about $ 270 (but it's the same features).


----------



## ruthless (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll be interested in seeing the results of the air pod! Can't wait. I'll be trying out the "beauty sponge" pink egg thing because it's supposed to give similar results and is in my price range


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow that's the best haul I've seen so far lol. That camera looks wicked. I hope you enjoy it. Damn now I want a camera like that


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh you lucky thing! Enjoy!


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 9, 2010)

:O, you lucky lucky thing I wish I had the money for both the camera and the airbrush.

x


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I'll be interested in seeing the results of the air pod! Can't wait. I'll be trying out the "beauty sponge" pink egg thing because it's supposed to give similar results and is in my price range_

 
ill post some before and after pics soon to show you the results. the beauty blender is actually pretty close to giving airbrush flawless look.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 10, 2010)

ok so I posted some before and after results of the temptu

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/n...ention-158884/

i should warn you that my skin does have some freckles but the lighting in my room didnt let it show.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for the *gorgeous* pic!! You are SO PRETTY! You really have gorgeous skin...but I love the look from the TEMPTU - your skin looks truly flawless - and I'm loving the blush and highlighter - subtle - - much more real and subtle than can usually be acheived with powder products....
hmmmm....I'm definitely leaning more towards yes on the Temptu.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_Thank you for the *gorgeous* pic!! You are SO PRETTY! You really have gorgeous skin...but I love the look from the TEMPTU - your skin looks truly flawless - and I'm loving the blush and highlighter - subtle - - much more real and subtle than can usually be acheived with powder products....
hmmmm....I'm definitely leaning more towards yes on the Temptu._

 
aw thanks for the compliment, but i definitely agree that the temptu does achieve a much more subtle look than ANY powder does. today i went back to my regular foundation and setting powder and i felt that it looked so horrible because its really hard to go back to it when temptu does a MUCH better job.


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 4, 2012)

you bought the one at sephora or the pro that comes with the battery? I wanna use another gun with this compressor but always thought it wouldnt fit a regular hose.... Have you tried it?



xKiKix said:


> Lol, after buying these two items I don't think I will buy anymore unnecessary things for QUITE a long time... that means I can't order any stuff I wanted from the Spring Collection for the upcoming ones...


----------



## citygirl (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like a great combination for a tutorial or some pictures! How cool it would be to have airbrushed make up for my own photoshoots makes me one to go broke too! The compressor can be used for painting my upcycled furniture 
  	Ok ebaying now....


----------



## xsparrow (Mar 10, 2012)

great haul =]


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

enjoy!


----------

